

Show HN: Facebook stockvalue (prettified) - davidvanleeuwen
http://www.facebookstockvalue.com/

======
rplnt
> Awkward cannot be held responsible for the information shown on this page

This is really meaningless you know... The page is nice though.

~~~
jonnotie
Why is that? I added that to make sure we don't get sued because somebody
bought stock based on our page. I mean, what if our page doesn't auto update
anymore and the information is old. I sure as hell don't want people suing me
for that.

Although it's highly unlikely, you can never be too careful.

~~~
klapinat0r
I'd be more worried about the way of datamining.

------
s_henry_paulson
Nobody that looks at stock information would want to see something like this.

~~~
pinko
because...?

~~~
mrgreenfur
Because it's missing tons of data! Volume, per-hour trades, market cap, 52
week high/lo, eps, etc. Look at any quote page and see how many data points
they provide and then ask why anyone would look at this beyond the blue
background.

If I were you, I'd bake in some neato HTML trick. Maybe real-time chart
updates or some way to visualize the volume and the price in 3d or tied to
events or something else...

------
nphrk
Looks nice I must admit :) Are you fitting a quadratic curve? When you have
multiple points what do you plan to use - a spline?

~~~
sdfjkl
Seems to be using Google's data visualization API, line chart, curve type
"function"
([https://developers.google.com/chart/interactive/docs/gallery...](https://developers.google.com/chart/interactive/docs/gallery/linechart))

------
ifewalter
Why?

~~~
Killswitch
Why not?

